# wie sd<buchstabe> zuordnung aendern

## pieter_parker

sda ist meine systemplatte

sdb meine daten1 platte und

sdc meine daten2 platte

hab das system ohne sdb gestartet, nun ist sdc zu sdb geworden

verwirrend

wie kriege ich ohne an den anschluss von sdb ein laufwerk zustecken mein sdc von sdb nach sdc ?

----------

## firefly

du kannst die devices über eine udev regel umbenennen.

Oder du verwendest Volume-labels (http://lissot.net/partition/ext2fs/labels.html) in der fstab

----------

